# R16 up for preorder



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

Solid Signal is taking preorders for the R16. Looks like it's SWM enabled. Any other info?

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=R16


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Other then it is going to be a while until any R16's are shipped...

No, no other details to share at this time


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmm... that look nice.

I am a tiny bit sceptical... mainly since if you look in the product description...

"Unlike the previous models, this receivers does NOT have a built in NTSC tuner (for off-air programming)" Since the R15 didn;t have an NTSC tuner (did it?)

Also, the box looks radically differant from what DIRECTV has been putting out.

Anyway, it'd be interesting to see what happens when it is released. This is the first actual info we're getting out on some sort of R15 successor.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

No ethernet. I guess that means DirecTV on Demand won't be available on the R16


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

manhole said:


> No ethernet. I guess that means DirecTV on Demand won't be available on the R16


it's hard to imagine D* wouldn't put ethernet on the box. Maybe we should wait and see the final specs of the machine, it's entirely possible this store has old or wrong info, since, as Earl said, it is a while before it's release (at least to the public, it might be in beta right now)


----------



## michaelyork29 (Jun 22, 2007)

wow...now thats a nice dvr


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

michaelyork29 said:


> wow...now thats a nice dvr


Looks nice, but does it have a Hemi???? (DLB)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Looks nice, but does it have a Hemi???? (DLB)


No, it won't have DLB


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

What I'd like to see even more than ethernet is for DirecTV to release a USB wireless adapter (similar to the Tivo adapter) that will work on all of the DirecTV DVR's that will support DoD. I would gladly pay $50 for something like that. And since DirecTV is writing the software for their own DVR's, it cannot be that hard to do since they would all need just one common driver for the device to function.

Is there anything like this in the works Earl? It would be great for those of us who cannot run ethernet to the set top box (and do not want to deal with the hassle of using a wireless-to-ethernet bridge type device).


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I like the streamline look of this over the HR21. Very nice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

manhole said:


> Is there anything like this in the works Earl? It would be great for those of us who cannot run ethernet to the set top box (and do not want to deal with the hassle of using a wireless-to-ethernet bridge type device).


No there is nothing like that in the works.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

BTW, Earl or anyone else who can talk to the folks over at DIRECTV, could you ask them to get this thing out by the holiday season, I kinda got a bet with someone, so... 

I suppose it would be based off of the same codebase of the HR20/21, so hopefully we get DoD and other related items...

Anyway, I'm semi-happy with my R15 right now, so I'm not in as big a rush for this as I was maybe six months ago. But, the SD DVR has gone almost two years without an update in hardware, so it;s about time. 

But, no matter what: DIRECTV: Please test it to the best of your ability this time.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

It looks nice, but looking at the features the features I don't see much that the R15 doesn't have already. Which makes me wonder why they would go to the expense of developing a new product that's essentially a black R15? Unless SWM justifies that expense.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

qwerty said:


> It looks nice, but looking at the features the features I don't see much that the R15 doesn't have already. Which makes me wonder why they would go to the expense of developing a new product that's essentially a black R15? Unless SWM justifies that expense.


SWM would make installation in apartments and condos that already have one line ran into the rooms alot easier, not to mention new home installs. I only have 1 line ran to my bed room i would live to get one of these and a anew switch for that room instead of pulling another 100' of cable. While their at it I have 2 lines in my living room (one for activating new equipment) I could run my R15 and one of these there and have 4 tuners there too.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

qwerty said:


> It looks nice, but looking at the features the features I don't see much that the R15 doesn't have already. Which makes me wonder why they would go to the expense of developing a new product that's essentially a black R15? Unless SWM justifies that expense.


SWM is a big factor in it.
The updated outside design is another.

And until we get the rest of the details about the unit...

It has been about 3 years since the "design" of the R15 was set...
So hardware has update probably... and most likely the cost to build the unit has dropped... ect....


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

anyone know if this is a Pace, Humax, Philips or other?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

MikeR said:


> anyone know if this is a Pace, Humax, Philips or other?


Don't know yet


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> SWM is a big factor in it.
> The updated outside design is another.
> 
> And until we get the rest of the details about the unit...
> ...


Assuming those are production pics, it looks very nice. :up:

Looking forward to the eventual first look.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

MikeR said:


> anyone know if this is a Pace, Humax, Philips or other?


Based solely on the photos in the ad.... it would appear to be a Philips (R16-300)...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Based solely on the photos in the ad.... it would appear to be a Philips (R16-300)...


And what in the picture makes you think that?


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And what in the picture makes you think that?


http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=R16&xzoom=Large-2#xview

Made in Mexico is clearly visible, and the FCC tag looks like R16-300


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Yea, that says R16-300 alright. Good eye.


----------



## Fygg (Oct 15, 2005)

MikeR said:


> anyone know if this is a Pace, Humax, Philips or other?


Here's the Telecommunications Certification Body Certificate (for "Connection of Terminal Equipment to the Telephone Network") for the DirectTV R16-300 from Philips France / Homes Networks - Set Top Boxes, 51 rue Carnot, Suresnes, 92156, France.

(It's publicly posted, so no nda's were violated)


https://www.part68.org/secureDocuments/89659-6-25-2007.pdf


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And what in the picture makes you think that?


The photo of the back panel, the part number is clearly visible as an R16-300.

Assuming of course that they haven't change the designations of the manufacturers, a 300 would indicate a Philips built product.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> The photo of the back panel, the part number is clearly visible as an R16-300.
> 
> Assuming of course that they haven't change the designations of the manufacturers, a 300 would indicate a Philips built product.


Yes, that has been pointed out in the above posts...


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes, that has been pointed out in the above posts...


Yes... I suppose I should have finished reading all the responses before adding my own... just jumped the gun a bit.

For those interested, a quick search for DirecTV R16 came up with a link to a retailer who's showing the brochure online...

http://www.integrasystems.com/r16-sp~1.pdf


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> SWM would make installation in apartments and condos that already have one line ran into the rooms alot easier, not to mention new home installs. I only have 1 line ran to my bed room i would live to get one of these and a anew switch for that room instead of pulling another 100' of cable. While their at it I have 2 lines in my living room (one for activating new equipment) I could run my R15 and one of these there and have 4 tuners there too.


That's a very good point.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> SWM is a big factor in it.
> The updated outside design is another.
> 
> And until we get the rest of the details about the unit...
> ...


I concede to SWM.

But, going by the features listed in the link,
100 hours
90 minute buffer
no DLB (your comment)
No OTA tuner
no ethernet ports
no mention of wireless/networking
PIG, but no PIP mentioned

As you say, it's been 3 years. The only enhancements I see (other than it looks pretty sharp) are integrated RF antenna and SWM.
If they're going to the expense of R&D why not give us networking, PIP, DLB or more recording space? For the price of that 160GB three years ago you could easily get a 500GB today.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Kevin Dupuy said:


> Anyway, I'm semi-happy with my R15 right now, so I'm not in as big a rush for this as I was maybe six months ago. But, the SD DVR has gone almost two years without an update in hardware, so it;s about time.


Which is better: A new SD DVR with buggy software or the old R15 with years of bug fixes and updates? I'll keep my R15's thank you!!


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Yes... I suppose I should have finished reading all the responses before adding my own... just jumped the gun a bit.
> 
> For those interested, a quick search for DirecTV R16 came up with a link to a retailer who's showing the brochure online...
> 
> http://www.integrasystems.com/r16-sp~1.pdf


Nice find


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

wow im actually really impressed by the way the R16 looks! And im shocked to see the pic has an ota tuner on it :eek2: 

but..................i dont see an Ethernet port there on those pics that kinda disturbs me about releasing on demand to non HD customers but who knows how accurate these pics are right now..............


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

drx792 said:


> wow im actually really impressed by the way the R16 looks! And im shocked to see the pic has an ota tuner on it :eek2:


I don't know if we have any "official" confirmation or denial, but I believe that the OTA input you see there is simply a pass through, same as the R15. No OTA tuner built in, I don't believe....

If anyone has other info, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this to be the case.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it is funny the solid signal still advterises the Sat Go for $1499.

DTV dropped the price $500.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

The big question I have regarding this unit is which software its running. Is it based off the R15 NDS developed software or is it based off the D*/Ucentric developed software like in the HR2x?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Fygg said:


> Here's the Telecommunications Certification Body Certificate (for "Connection of Terminal Equipment to the Telephone Network") for the DirectTV R16-300 from Philips France / Homes Networks - Set Top Boxes, 51 rue Carnot, Suresnes, 92156, France.
> 
> (It's publicly posted, so no nda's were violated)
> 
> ...


WOW!! That is some totally cool detective work!!! Despite all the efforts to disguise information today, the internet usually comes through for the truly determined...


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

The guide and gui has the same color palette as the new firmware update on the R15...

I think for sure it's an NDS product, and hopefully faster ;-)


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

D* is trying to standardize the look and feel of the GUI on all of their receivers. Just because the guide has the same look does not mean it is an NDS product.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

canekid said:


> The guide and gui has the same color palette as the new firmware update on the R15...
> 
> I think for sure it's an NDS product, and hopefully faster ;-)


Your comments suggest that you have, or have seen, an R16. True?


----------



## senorgregster (Apr 29, 2006)

Is there any new news on the R16? Seems to have gone quiet. Also, anyone know if it is easy to get the SVM?

Greg


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No new info on the R16 that I have seen anyplace.

Do you mean SWM - Single Wire Multiswitch? If so, there are several active threads regarding SWM. At the moment it is not generally available yet.

Carl


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Won't they eventually faze out SD Recorders and go HD?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SParker said:


> Won't they eventually faze out SD Recorders and go HD?


If they were don't think you would be seeing them bring out an R16.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Jhon69 said:


> If they were don't think you would be seeing them bring out an R16.


Good point. I guess Direct could make the HD channels downrez on the SD receivers eventually.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I don't know if we have any "official" confirmation or denial, but I believe that the OTA input you see there is simply a pass through, same as the R15. No OTA tuner built in, I don't believe....
> 
> If anyone has other info, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this to be the case.


I totally agree. In fact it should be a no-brainer. For why would they incorporate an OTA analog NTSC tuner into new and much later to be released R16-300 when the analog TV signal is to be discontinued in 2/2009? :lol:


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

...
Im surprised none of our mods or Beta testers here have said a word about the R16.
It's being beta tested as we speak. So, either, they've been sworn to secrecy, or at this inparticular time the beta testing is being done strictly in-house.

Oh, and yes, the first R16's are being MFR'd by Phillips (300).


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

SParker said:


> Won't they eventually faze out SD Recorders and go HD?


I agree with you here. Why spend time and money on a new SD DVR when the future is HD? (or so everyone says) HD DVR's can output SD to SDTV's. So when the time comes for the customer to upgrade to an HDTV, all they have to do is change the settings and activate HD service, no need to have to upgrade to another box. If they focus on making one DVR, and with supply and demand, the HD DVR could eventually get down to $99.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Which is better: A new SD DVR with buggy software or the old R15 with years of bug fixes and updates? I'll keep my R15's thank you!!


I bet the R16 would be in house software where as the R15 is not, and the R16, HR21 could share alot of the same software since, and this is just a W.A.G. that the main differences would be the MPEG-4 chipset and the ethernet connection. I but the HR20 and 21 share alot of "code" as would the R16......


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I bet the R16 would be in house software where as the R15 is not, and the R16, HR21 could share alot of the same software since, and this is just a W.A.G. that the main differences would be the MPEG-4 chipset and the ethernet connection. I but the HR20 and 21 share alot of "code" as would the R16......


Sorry, NDS writes the software for both the R15 and the R16.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Sorry, NDS writes the software for both the R15 and the R16.


Well that would make no sense to not bring it in house......


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

I still think it's ridiculous that they can't put a bigger Hard drive in the darn thing. A hundred hours is nothing.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

No ethernet? I do not understand the DOD strategy. 

If they are going to make a serious attempt at DOD, why limit DOD to only those with HD boxes.


----------

